# Not wanting to steal any of the Captains glory, but look at



## swampsauce (Apr 18, 2009)

Look at this! Kings Mountain results:

Grand Champion: GB's BBQ
Reserve Champion: Tarheel Smokers 

Overall:
1 GB's BBQ
2 Tarheel Smokers 
3 Raw Talent
4 Smoky Mountain Smokers 
5 Pigs on the Run
6 Iron Pig BBQ

Way to go Finney!!!!! His highest call was 2nd chicken. He must have a good way to cook chicken  

Congrats to everyone who heard their name.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 19, 2009)

SAWEEEEEEEEEEEET Job Finney!!  Congrats!  Did you do the full cook on a Superior or WSM's?


----------



## Griff (Apr 19, 2009)

Congrats Chris. Our guys are kicking butt today. Morgan and Finney, who would have thought?


----------



## DaleP (Apr 19, 2009)

Congrats Chris! That is Mother ******* GREAT!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 19, 2009)

Griff said:
			
		

> Congrats Chris. Our guys are kicking butt today. Morgan and Finney, who would have thought?




Remember......I taught them everything they know, but not everything I know......  

I couldn't be happier for 2 of my best friends!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 19, 2009)

wow, I would have been impressed by just a 2nd in chicken, but a top 6 overall?!?!?!?   in that field?!?!?!?!?!?

HOLY COW!  

yes Larry, we taught him well.

CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 19, 2009)

Way to go.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Finney you da' man! Congrats!


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 19, 2009)

Great Job Fin,

I guess all those contests you cooked with Larry finally paid off.

I'm proud of the work you do, and happy to have played a small part in the process.    

Nice job my friend.

Jack


----------



## nakedpigbbq (Apr 19, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Unity (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice job, Chris!   

--John


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 19, 2009)

Those red Crocs finally paid off, good job Finn!!


----------



## Larry D. (Apr 19, 2009)

Good job, Finney!


----------



## Finney (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks guys.  It was a great weekend.  I really like seeing everybody from the forum that was there.


----------



## Gary in VA (Apr 19, 2009)

Great Job Finney!  Congrats!

Hey... Your buddy promised me the recipe for the black bean & andoulle soup!  Please remind him!

Gary


----------



## jwatki (Apr 19, 2009)

*Great Job!*

It was nice to meet you Finney Good Showing. We felt very very lucky. It was a great contest The dinner was great 
[www.pigsontherun.com][/url]


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 19, 2009)

Belated but hearty congrats. 

bigwheel


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 19, 2009)

Great job Chris, I didn't even know you knew how to cook!


----------



## Finney (Apr 19, 2009)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Great job Chris, I didn't even know you knew how to cook!



I just don't know how to take pictures.  :roll:   LOL

Everything was cooked on the trailer mounted Superior Smoker.  It was only the 2nd time I had cooked on it.  The other time was a SCBA (butts only) event last month that I came in 4th.
Cooker seems to work great!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 20, 2009)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think it's the cooker as much as it is the cook!


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 20, 2009)

Great job Chris!!!


----------



## U2CANQUE (Apr 20, 2009)

was great to meet you, and some of the other southern teams at this one....was worth the time to head down and get the first one of the year out of the way....great chili on friday night too.....was quite the spread that was put on!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 21, 2009)

Great job Finney!


----------

